
Etsy Shop Terminated - How Wrong Facebook Logo Led To Shutdown - dshanahan
http://angiemakes.com/an-etsy-shop-terminated-how-we-lost-our-jobs-overnight/
======
Raphmedia
"Then it came. Another deactivation promptly followed by a termination notice
from Etsy for both of my shops. Banned from Etsy. For life."

Ouch. I can understand closing her account or making her remove her listing.
But banned for life on a misunderstanding?

That's harsh, when you take into account that this person was using the
website as a source of real income.

I think this story shows that webmasters shouldn't think of user as only
"those dumb users with their issues" but as real people.

